# mustang gt or camaro ss?



## spacemule

Personally, I don't know how any mustangs sell considering the current camaro.


----------



## olyman

dodge van,,with a gas gussling 360...............


----------



## CaseyForrest

Problem is Chevy is turning out a decent car off the floor while ford's gotta send it to someone. Roush, Shelby. 

Perhaps it's the government infusion they got a few years ago. 

I've always been a Mustang guy. 

Sent from a field


----------



## Jersey Bob

I had a 79 Z28 I bought new. Had to sell it before I lost my license. I hated giving up that car.


----------



## stillhunter




----------



## spacemule

CaseyForrest said:


> Problem is Chevy is turning out a decent car off the floor while ford's gotta send it to someone. Roush, Shelby.
> 
> Perhaps it's the government infusion they got a few years ago.
> 
> I've always been a Mustang guy.
> 
> Sent from a field


I appreciate Mustangs, but I simply love the styling of the 5th and 6th generation Camaros. I don't know what they're paying the artist, but they deserve a raise.


----------



## Oldmaple

Mustang. Must be a manual transmission (a car is not a sports car without a manual transmission) and the biggest v8 that you can get. None of this 2.3L ecoboost crap. I'm not driving it for the fuel economy.


----------



## Uncle John




----------



## CaseyForrest

spacemule said:


> I appreciate Mustangs, but I simply love the styling of the 5th and 6th generation Camaros. I don't know what they're paying the artist, but they deserve a raise.



I cant argue with you there.... The styling on current generation Camaros is pleasing.

My taste for Mustangs is sentimental. My first 4 cars were Mustangs. 67 was my favorite year but Ive also had a 79 and 2 86's.

I wasn't much of a fan of the styling between 69 and 78. Especially the Mustang II. Pinto on steroids.


----------



## unclemoustache

Actually, this is my dream vehicle right here:


----------



## quotedraven

The new camaro is coming out soon to toast the new 350 stang


----------



## Uncle John

*Here's a "something else". Check out 1/4 mi times!






Since Dodge officially announced that its supercharged 2015 Challenger SRT Hellcat would pack 707 earthshaking horsepower, just about the only things left to mystery are the car’s performance numbers. Dodge released a video today that shows the big brute at the strip posting an NHRA-certified quarter-mile time.

The results: A blistering 10.85 seconds at 126.18 mph on street-legal drag radials. (It posted an 11.2 at 125 on the stock rubber.) For comparison’s sake, we’ve squeezed 12.3 at 119 from the Camaro ZL1 and 11.8 at 125 fromthe Shelby GT500. Running a 10-second quarter is a major feat for any car, regardless of power, much less a showroom-spec car. If the 707-hp figure wasn’t warning enough, the 1/4-mile run is an additional shot flung across the bows of Ford and GM. We can’t wait to see them return fire.
*


----------



## Woos31

Camaro for me too. 69 RS SS is my favorite year and option pack, although with all those intitials by the year model puts that camaro way outta my price bracket. I liked all 3 camps offering over the years though, they've all got a something special and unique about them it's just if you wanna let yourself see that and it ain't fuel mileage LMAO! But you don't get said vehicles with that in mind......only for 0-100


----------



## quotedraven

http://www.caranddriver.com/news/2017-chevrolet-camaro-zl1-photos-and-info-news
Wouldn't mind one of these.


----------



## les-or-more

Fast and room to haul the saws and the fire wood.


----------



## quotedraven

les-or-more said:


> Fast and room to haul the saws and the fire wood.



just dont get downwind of that locomotive


----------



## wampum

I bought a Dodge diesel brand new in 2004,still have it and probably will for at least 10 more years,unless I die.But I will never by a new Chrysler or GM product until they pay the tax payers back for the bail out.My next truck if I buy new will be a Ford.


----------



## s sidewall

Just done a pre-delivery inspection on a 2016 Camaro SS, Yellow convertible with Paddle shift, and test drive down the road and will sit you back in the seat. No leg room in the rear seat. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

If ya buy a Ford, you must be a master mechanic.

Steve


----------



## Ferguson system

I test drove the ecoboost mustang with the touring pack a few months back. It surprised me. I'm a v8 guy, but damn that ecoboost is fast. Cool turbo sound too.


----------



## olyman

s sidewall said:


> If ya buy a Ford, you must be a master mechanic.
> 
> Steve


or not a mindless chevy drone,,wampum is right..chevy and dodge stole from the american taxpayer,,with ovomits help...GM=gov motors!!!!


----------



## Uncle John

If I get another pick up (Mine is only 15 yrs old) it'll probably be a Ford for the same reason. And they make great trucks.


----------



## spacemule

Whatever blows your dress up. ;-)


----------



## quotedraven

s sidewall said:


> Just done a pre-delivery inspection on a 2016 Camaro SS, Yellow convertible with Paddle shift, and test drive down the road and will sit you back in the seat. No leg room in the rear seat.
> 
> Steve


You mean automatic trans


----------



## spacemule

quotedraven said:


> You mean automatic trans


Ya know, my gut wants the stick, but on the other hand, the new 8 speed auto is lighting quick and a couple tenths faster in the quarter mile. But the real kicker for me is the lack of remote start on the stick.


----------



## stillhunter

spacemule said:


> Whatever blows your dress up. ;-)




...More flex better when offroad


----------



## spacemule

stillhunter said:


> ...More flex better when offroad


Articulation is good, frame flex is bad.


----------



## stillhunter

spacemule said:


> Articulation is good, frame flex is bad.




Fords got more articulation in those tests. The solid axle/coil spring trucks were/are superb off road along w some frame twist. I'm pretty sure they built them to flex but still be strong.


----------



## spacemule

stillhunter said:


> Fords got more articulation in those tests. The solid axle/coil spring trucks were/are superb off road along w some frame twist. I'm pretty sure they built them to flex but still be strong.


They built them to crumple tail gates and make operating the gate impossible in certain situations? Well, like I said, whatever blows your dress up. ;-)


----------



## 1984 Saw

unclemoustache said:


> Actually, this is my dream vehicle right here:


With a flathead Four? This would be it forme as well


----------



## James Miller

Fox body with ls1 t56 swap best of both worlds.


----------



## CaseyForrest

James Miller said:


> Fox body with ls1 t56 swap best of both worlds.



Blasphemy!


----------



## CaseyForrest

spacemule said:


> Articulation is good, frame flex is bad.



There are arguments, well made, on both sides. 

The stiffer you make something the more prone it will be to stress failures, i.e. brittle. Same thing with flex.... Somewhere in the middle is everything else.

I do have the Dodge, though. Not because of torsional rigidity....


----------



## James Miller

Would a 331 with single ball barring 80 backed by a TKO600 in a fox earn me some points back. That cars a liter bike killer. I'll try to get some pics up.


----------



## Uncle John

spacemule said:


> Whatever blows your dress up. ;-)




Looks like a Ford ad.


----------



## Uncle John

quotedraven said:


> The new camaro is coming out soon to toast the new 350 stang



If you are looking for acceleration go with Dodge Challenger (see post 12)


----------



## olyman

Uncle John said:


> If you are looking for acceleration go with Dodge Challenger (see post 12)


hellcat........


----------



## Uncle John

olyman said:


> hellcat........



Yeah, I forgot that part!


----------



## s sidewall

Camaro was a 8 speed auto. Problem we are having with the stiff truck/SUV frame is vibration when in v4 mode, will also drone you out of the cab on some. Sorry made AAM diffs and a few other components causing it. Right now I would not buy a new truck or SUV because of it. 

Steve


----------



## s sidewall

AAM diffs are now made in Mexico, draw your own conclusions. Me personal never like their diffs, problem after problem when they changed something on them, from poor bored housings to badly made gear sets. Hard to fix there badly made parts. 

Steve


----------



## quotedraven

Uncle John said:


> If you are looking for acceleration go with Dodge Challenger (see post 12)


I like something that can do more then go straight.


----------



## quotedraven

stillhunter said:


> Fords got more articulation in those tests. The solid axle/coil spring trucks were/are superb off road along w some frame twist. I'm pretty sure they built them to flex but still be strong.


I think it's the suspension that provides the articulation ideally? It looked old I think the ford is aluminum now.


----------



## s sidewall

Tried welding aluminum, pain

Steve


----------



## Uncle John

quotedraven said:


> I like something that can do more then go straight.




*Like what?
*
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/2015-dodge-charger-challenger-srt-hellcats-track-review/


----------



## spacemule

I know a lot of people love Dodge, but my experience with them renders me completely uninterested. Yes, they make some flashy vehicles, but their engineering and reliability are sub par. That being said, the challenger is a nice looking vehicle.


----------



## quotedraven

Uncle John said:


> *Like what?
> *
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/2015-dodge-charger-challenger-srt-hellcats-track-review/


I really would enjoy a hellcat but I would take a 911 over it.


----------



## eric_271

The hellcat for sure. Kinda like the idea of a 10 second street driver.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

eric_271 said:


> The hellcat for sure. Kinda like the idea of a 10 second street driver.



_> a 10 second street driver_

oh my! now... that is... quick!!


----------



## CJ1

CaseyForrest said:


> Problem is Chevy is turning out a decent car off the floor while ford's gotta send it to someone. Roush, Shelby.
> 
> Perhaps it's the government infusion they got a few years ago.
> 
> I've always been a Mustang guy.
> 
> Sent from a field



?? You mean Holden, right? If we are talking the Camaro. The only GM vehicle that impresses me in the new Vette. CJ


----------



## quotedraven

CJ1 said:


> ?? You mean Holden, right? If we are talking the Camaro. The only GM vehicle that impresses me in the new Vette. CJ[/t th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 640 horse enough


----------



## stillhunter

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5538687241.html fer sale!


----------



## Uncle John

Little too rich fer me!


----------



## Uncle John

stillhunter said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5538687241.html fer sale!



428 6cyl. lol


----------



## s sidewall

Our dealership just sold a Z28, believe it was a 2014 that had been factory tricked out with a 427bb. Was a sweet looking ride.

Steve


----------



## Redbird

wampum said:


> I bought a Dodge diesel brand new in 2004,still have it and probably will for at least 10 more years,unless I die.But I will never by a new Chrysler or GM product until they pay the tax payers back for the bail out.My next truck if I buy new will be a Ford.


Agree 100%


----------



## rynosawr

being that I used to be a tech guy and real hot rodder of newer cars..... I also got to test drive new cars.....


My $.02.....

Both the Camaro SS and Mustang GT will cost you $40-$45k loaded.... Both are about on par for performance....

The Camaro feels a little porky and heavy in the corners without the 1LE package....

The Mustang wants to rev out more....



As for longevity....

The GM engine gets the nod most likely....

The Ford is a Dang good design as well, but much more complicated and more parts means more likely to fail....




A question for you..... 

Do you plan on keeping this new car more than the life of the warranty or not likely??


Have you considered a Ford Focus RS or a Mercedes AMG A45 ?


It is highly regarded as a real drivers car and they are incredible to drive, a real blast! 

The AWD system is much easier to get performance out of without a bunch of tire prep like the Camaro and Mustang will require....

Remember.... Spinning ain't winning....



Also, as a side note.... I grew up on musclecars..... building them and driving them..... 

If you are really wanting a "musclecar" experience, I feel there are none better than the new Dodge Challenger R/T. It feels like a real musclecar and is easy and fun to drive. You can go fast with it (485hp) or just tool around and enjoy it. Easy to get in and out of and decent room in the back seat for passengers as well. The quality has come a long way in the last 10 years, and they aren't the same old Dodge. Besides... It has a Hemi!


----------



## stillhunter

rynosawr said:


> being that I used to be a tech guy and real hot rodder of newer cars..... I also got to test drive new cars.....
> 
> 
> My $.02.....
> 
> Both the Camaro SS and Mustang GT will cost you $40-$45k loaded.... Both are about on par for performance....
> 
> The Camaro feels a little porky and heavy in the corners without the 1LE package....
> 
> The Mustang wants to rev out more....
> 
> 
> 
> As for longevity....
> 
> The GM engine gets the nod most likely....
> 
> The Ford is a Dang good design as well, but much more complicated and more parts means more likely to fail....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question for you.....
> 
> Do you plan on keeping this new car more than the life of the warranty or not likely??
> 
> 
> Have you considered a Ford Focus RS or a Mercedes AMG A45 ?
> 
> 
> It is highly regarded as a real drivers car and they are incredible to drive, a real blast!
> 
> The AWD system is much easier to get performance out of without a bunch of tire prep like the Camaro and Mustang will require....
> 
> Remember.... Spinning ain't winning....
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as a side note.... I grew up on musclecars..... building them and driving them.....
> 
> If you are really wanting a "musclecar" experience, I feel there are none better than the new Dodge Challenger R/T. It feels like a real musclecar and is easy and fun to drive. You can go fast with it (485hp) or just tool around and enjoy it. Easy to get in and out of and decent room in the back seat for passengers as well. The quality has come a long way in the last 10 years, and they aren't the same old Dodge. Besides... It has a Hemi!


----------



## Guido Salvage

I had an opportunity to buy a fully restored 1969 Hertz Shelby in 1979 for $5500...

Going back to the late '60's, I think I would have opted for an AMX with the Go Package.

I had a '64 Studebaker Avanti, unfortunately it wasn't blistering off the line. It was the fastest production car at the time, but how often do you have 5 miles of open road to wind out a car?


----------



## Blue Oaks

I just bought a late model Shelby Mustang. It's one of two Widebody convertibles made by Shelby American in Vegas. 624 HP with 20x13 rear wheels with 345's.


----------



## James Miller

Blue Oaks said:


> I just bought a late model Shelby Mustang. It's one of two Widebody convertibles made by Shelby American in Vegas. 624 HP with 20x13 rear wheels with 345's.


You could buy a beat up foxbody for the price of those rear tires. Nice looking car.


----------



## 1Alpha1

I've been thinking about one of these, or a new pick-up truck.

Can you believe a tow hitch is a $12,000.00 option on this car?


----------

